
Show HN: Review Your Product Cycle - fedeaperez
Thanks to the feedback provided by HN and the Startup School community I iterated ShipIT.<p>So, both communities get a Product Cycle review for Free!<p>This review is often based on your GitHub repository or profile, but if you want; I can review other cycles (not automated yet).<p>Feel free to request a review or connect ShiptIT with your github repo.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ship-it-app.herokuapp.com&#x2F;
======
dvaun
This looks interesting. I was confused about what the product does until I
read this line under Suggestions:

"ShipIT takes a GitHub repository of your choice and creates a virtual profile
that sends alerts about your Product Development cycle."

Is that the main function? If so, I'd personally move it to the main
description under the title.

As a side note, this could be useful for a small project I have in the future.
There is a competition that I'm participating in located within Kern County,
CA called 59 Days of Code[0] — a tool like this may prove useful for basic
organization. I'll suggest it to the team members.

~~~
fedeaperez
That's exactly what I'm aiming. A tool to empower small, focused teams to
create, measure and gather feedback in small loops. ShipIT now has different
MVPs to test different hypothesis, but for the moment the "Suggestions"
feature seems to be the one that I'm going for. And, it's the one that I use
in my day to day work.

Let me know if you have any questions! Thanks for the reply. Fede.

